# Knitting Cowl Pattern - Alice Cowl -



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Easy to follow and quick to knit, you will love this pattern

Craft: Knitting
Yarn Weight: Medium Weight Yarn
Needle Size: US 5 - 3.75mm straight knitting needles
Yardage: 250 yards

$5.50

pattern and more pictures here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/278986986/knitting-pattern-cowl-alice-cowl-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_2

Save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7

Happy Knitting!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

bigalbigal3 said:


> very pretty


Thank you!


----------

